# A few questions about my JD 655



## fortisi876 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello,

I have a few questions about my 655 that I was hoping to get some insight. While moving some dirt around this evening (was getting dark) I noticed some sparks coming out of my exhaust, is this something I should be worried about?
Obviously, I don't run it often at nightfall so I don't know if it's a regular think or not.

Also, I'm looking at picking up a landscape/york rake, what is the max size that my lil guy can handle without any power (16HP) issues?



Thanks in advance!
Frank


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

No biggie on the sparks Frank.


----------



## fortisi876 (Sep 18, 2006)

Thank you sir!

While I got someone's attention, any idea where to look/troubleshoot for a rough idle?

On cold starts, the motor runs very rough, at first, almost like it's about to stall, throttle stick has no effect. If I turn it off and restart it tends to run as it should but it irks me that I need to do that.....any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Frank are you using the intake heater or glow plugs prior to starting? Do you have a block heater on this? Not sure the temps when the condition makes itself manifest, but a block heater can really make a diff when it's real cold out.


----------



## fortisi876 (Sep 18, 2006)

Glow plugs......as I never got to install the block heater like I wanted. 

The symptoms do get worse as the temps drop, however, the problem begins at only 70* or there about on that initial start. If I don't shut it down and wait for it to correct itself it seems to take a lot longer, you can definitely hear the change when it begins to run normally and then I have full throttle stick control.

Any ideas would be great, if I'm not explaining it well enough I'll try uploading a video of it. LOL!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I understand. Does it smoke more than usual when you encounter this?


----------



## fortisi876 (Sep 18, 2006)

I believe it does but not terribly more than when its under load.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I know the injection timing changes to compensate for colder temps and then resets once the coolant begins to warm up a bit running through the pump. Could be something screwy going on there.


----------



## fortisi876 (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks, it doesn't sound like something I can troubleshoot so I'm going to try to have someone come look at it before the cold weather gets here.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well I'd be curious to know what it was. You certain the glow plugs are keying up?


----------



## fortisi876 (Sep 18, 2006)

I replaced them when I first got the tractor, 3 yrs ago. I don't have any issues with it starting....it just idles real rough. I actually found someone else on another forum with the exact problem......trying to reach out to him.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I always thought a diesel could actually start without the use of the glow plugs if it was fairly warm, just that they didn't fire right up and run smooth until they had run a few moments to build up internal heat. I know if I start mine without initiating the heat, I get the same symptoms you are getting, and if I shut it down then start it again, it idles fine. That's why iI thought maybe the glow plugs.......Well, still let us know when you get it solved.


----------



## fortisi876 (Sep 18, 2006)

Will do......so if I'm understanding you correctly, you're saying that it is possible that when it first fires up that it may not be running up on all cylinders.....i.e. if one plug is out, at first?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I was just saying that if I start mine up without preheating and it's on the chilly side, it idles real super rough and smokes pretty good and will often die, then I restart without the preheat again and it idles fine. Just thought that perhaps, yes, that one or more glow plugs is not working. I was hoping someone else would chime in with better input.


----------



## dixstir (Sep 7, 2009)

*more power*

how can I turn the pump on my 655 to gain a little more omph?


----------



## drmonsterbrain (Jun 7, 2013)

Risky but give me the engine info off the plate and I will try to help you.


----------



## 655johndeere (Dec 28, 2016)

Hey Fortisi 876, my 655 does exactly the same thing! did you ever find out what the problem was? I have to shut it off to stop it from running rough, then I turn it back on and it runs perfectly with full control of the throttle. Please let me know what you find out!


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

This is a very old thread but I may be able to help.
Is it possible to operate the glow plugs while its running?? 
IF SO, try that while its running rough.. my thought is, the injectors are dribbleing down at night when you shut it off and your burning off excess fuel ontop of the pistons..
Operating the gp's while running will bring the cylinders up to temp. rapidly.
Try it and see if it clears it up and post back.


----------

